# IBO World Traditional Championship



## RogerB (Apr 22, 2010)

IBO Traditional World Championship 
July 16th-18th, 2010

Sanctioned by the International Bowhunting Organization (IBO)
Hosted by Twin Oaks Bowhunters

Just thought I would throw this out incase anyone was interested.
This is probably as close is this event will come to many of us for a while, and is a chance to watch (or maybe even shoot with) some of the best trad shooters in the world.
Unless something comes up, I am going to try to go.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you plan to participate Roger?


----------



## Necedah (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is it happening at?

Dave


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 22, 2010)

It's being held at Twin Oaks Bowhunters Club in Clarksville,TN. That's above Nashville about 30 min. easy directions. This is also the site of the TN Classic that has been spoken of before being held April 30 thru May 2nd. Mark Baggett (aka Pappy) owns the property and is over the club. This is a once in a lifetime happening for alot of us in TN and adjoining states. It is usually in far off places!!!! There's still alot of discussion on their rules of game and everyone else's, there are some slight differences I've been told. I sincerely hope to attend. And my bows and arras will be with me!!!! It is the same weekend as my OF shoot in Crossville but my plan is to go if at all possible.


----------



## fountain (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmmmmm.....
i may see if i can talk my dad into going.  i would be willing to bet rick welch will be in attendance.  i would love to go and see some of the best trad shooters in the world duke it out.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 22, 2010)

I am going to try to go to both the Tenn Classic and the IBO Worlds, if I do go I am sure I will enter (not that I expect to place) but just to say I shot in the World Championship will be cool. I don't know how they flight the groups but the IBO rules say a group cannot be composed of all friends, so I might get lucky and get to shoot with one of the big boys. I am working on tuning some bows and arrows (so maybe I won't completely embarrass myself).
I spoke to Mark's (Pappy) wife Joannie (sp.) and she said they will be following the IBO rules at the Championship (the TN classic has different ones). If anyone would like to see the rules, just Goggle "IBO archery" and follow the link to the rules (about 16 pages)


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 22, 2010)

RogerB said:


> I am going to try to go to both the Tenn Classic and the IBO Worlds, if I do go I am sure I will enter (not that I expect to place) but just to say I shot in the World Championship will be cool. I don't know how they flight the groups but the IBO rules say a group cannot be composed of all friends, so I might get lucky and get to shoot with one of the big boys. I am working on tuning some bows and arrows (so maybe I won't completely embarrass myself).
> I spoke to Mark's (Pappy) wife Joannie (sp.) and she said they will be following the IBO rules at the Championship (the TN classic has different ones). If anyone would like to see the rules, just Goggle "IBO archery" and follow the link to the rules (about 16 pages)


Gosh Roger, just tell me the differences in a nutshell so I don't haveta read them all!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2010)

NowTomi, you know what happens when you try to use Cliff's Notes, and don't read the book.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 22, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> NowTomi, you know what happens when you try to use Cliff's Notes, and don't read the book.



Cliff wrote them thar notes fer a reason Barry!!!! To help me out!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 22, 2010)

Just as a quick note: in order to shoot in the IBO Worlds, one has to place in the top 20 in a IBO sancationed event, I figured I would go to one and try to qualify between now and the event. However since there are none in the surrounding states between now and then I don't guess I will.
I may still go and watch!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 22, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Just as a quick note: in order to shoot in the IBO Worlds, one has to place in the top 20 in a IBO sancationed event, I figured I would go to one and try to qualify between now and the event. However since there are none in the surrounding states between now and then I don't guess I will.
> I may still go and watch!!



I believe that was the main point they were trying to work out so local trad shooters could still participate, and I hadn't heard the outcome on it as yet.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2010)

Tomi, I figure you could talk your way into it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 23, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Tomi, I figure you could talk your way into it.



That is an idea that I certainly might have to attempt!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: IBO Worlds*



TNGIRL said:


> I believe that was the main point they were trying to work out so local trad shooters could still participate, and I hadn't heard the outcome on it as yet.



If you hear any details, please let me know (I may call them too).


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 23, 2010)

RogerB said:


> If you hear any details, please let me know (I may call them too).



I will Roger, going to Twin Oaks next week will probably bring some more details to light. But please post anything you find out in the mean time!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, I called Mark (Pappy) Baggett and asked all the questions. Here are some of them:
1. He said: "As long as your bow doesn't have wheels, there will be a class for you to shoot in."
2. You DON'T need to shoot a qualifer BEFORE you get there, you can shoot one on Friday or Saturday while you are there and that score be used to flight you on Sunday.
3. There is plenty of camping avalible and there will be Food vendors there Friday morning through Sunday.
4. You can only shoot the qualifer course once on either Friday or Sat., but they will have a "Hunter Practice Course" you can shoot as many times as you wish.
5. They will have a Top 32 shoot off (sponsered by 3-Rivers archery) for the best scores on the "Hunter Practice Course". Like the Howard Hill shoot.

If you are into Trad Archery, this is a big deal folks. The best of the best will be there, you can do lots of shooting in a beautiful setting, and there will be lots of vendors and primative things going on. Don't let a few miles keep you away. Mark also said if the turn out was good, IBO is interested in have the future Worlds there.


----------



## fountain (Apr 23, 2010)

man, i wanna go!  daddy didnt seem too thrilled bout it though.  still got time to convince him into it.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 23, 2010)

This is sounding better and better


----------



## Al33 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dennis said:


> This is sounding better and better



Yes it is. I would like to go and just return a favor to Roger and be his caddy. With the way he has been shooting lately I expect him to do very well.


----------



## fountain (Jun 25, 2010)

bringin this back up......my brain is thinking.........


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 25, 2010)

Roger,

Call me.  I think I'd like to try this. Maybe we could ride together.


----------



## fountain (Jun 25, 2010)

i just sent mark an e-mail with a few questions..mainly asking if i can shoot with my dreaded clicker that everybody has to hate on..i see several classes that prohibit them , but the recurve un-aided class didnt mention it.

looks to be a lot going on with several different competitions within each other...which one to be in is another question.  the master series is $100 to enter..automatically out.  the hunter series is the one i think, but i want to try and shoot for the top 32 shoot off


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 25, 2010)

From what I read, you can shoot with a clicker in the Recurve Un-aided class (RU).  They aren't allowed in the Traditional class (TRD).


----------



## fountain (Jun 25, 2010)

thats the way i read it too.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 25, 2010)

If my shooting will come around, I may try to go.


----------



## fountain (Jun 26, 2010)

whoa...7.5 hrs for me..definately no doing this alone!...the ride to tannehill is 5.5 and that feels like work getting over there...  gonna see if daddy will go, but i will still have to drive it all.

i would possibly be off friday...can we go friday and shoot saturday, or do we have to shoot friday, sat. and sunday?

btw..chris, where does you shooting have to come from???  from what i saw in the pics posted it already arrived.
heck...i dont even have a bow right now, i may have to bum one from you........


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2010)

Yall two need to go we need some georgia boys over there to show them how it done!


----------



## fountain (Jun 26, 2010)

i would just be going to get some free lessons!...and aggrevate big jim


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 26, 2010)

fountain said:


> btw..chris, where does you shooting have to come from???


Evidently from China.....on a slow boat.





fountain said:


> heck...i dont even have a bow right now, i may have to bum one from you........


I've got one you can shoot.  Just come get it.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 27, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Yall two need to go we need some georgia boys over there to show them how it done!



Dennis is right, you two can shoot with anyone. I had planned on going and was working hard on my shooting all spring, but then came the oil spill and I haven't practiced in almost 3 months. If I go (which i don't think I will be able to) it will be to just watch.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2010)

RogerB said:


> If I go (which i don't think I will be able to) it will be to just watch.



 For me that would be like watching someone eat a big steak and baked potato while I was starving to death. I have no plans on attending either but if I did you can bet I would go to shoot, practice or no. I am confident you would get back into your groove with just a few shots so if you do go take your danged bows and arras, will ya?


----------



## fountain (Jun 28, 2010)

well chris, if you wanna go give me a call and lets start planning our journey


----------



## fountain (Jul 2, 2010)

chris, carter...anybody going???????

cant go alone....


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 2, 2010)

If nothing changes, I'll be there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 2, 2010)

Lookout boys...he's back.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 2, 2010)

I might get my feelings hurt, but it ain't everyday you get the chance to shoot with the best.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I might get my feelings hurt, but it ain't everyday you get the chance to shoot with the best.



My way of thinking too Chris. I plan on being there Fri thru Sun. Hope I get to shoot, if not, there's gonna be at least 40 vendors selling their wares!!! Plus the normal fare that comes with Twin Oaks, bow building, knapping, and anything else you want to learn about. Plus some of the best people to hang with for a weekend!!! And I don't mean the best in the world shooters....I mean these people from TN to GA and parts in between that I am certainly privileged enough to call my friends!!! They are The Best!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 2, 2010)

Go get them guys


----------



## fountain (Jul 3, 2010)

thats what i am thinking too chris..."THE MAN" is likely to be there and i wanna see him shoot.


----------

